

We Can All Change the World - wj
http://personalopz.com/blog/we-can-all-change-the-world/

======
wj
This is a collection of notes that I took while listening to the wonderful
Entrepreneurial Thought Leaders lecture series that Stanford puts on.

The book is free but if purchased through Leanpub
([https://leanpub.com/we_can_all_change_the_world/](https://leanpub.com/we_can_all_change_the_world/))
all royalties will go to Oxfam America which is helping out in Nepal right
now.

